# Baked Camembert- low carb things to dip?



## grainger (Feb 25, 2017)

hi all
We decided to have a baked Camembert tonight and normally dip crackers or bread in it. But I'm trying to lower my carb intake again after having gone to the other extreme recently and would love some suggestions for tasty alternatives...
Thanks


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 25, 2017)

Sausages! Or carrot sticks. Hope about just a spoon. Love Camembert.


----------



## Dave W (Feb 25, 2017)

Celery?


----------



## trophywench (Feb 25, 2017)

Celery, carrot, raw courgette (sliced down not across LOL top/tail halve/quarter it first and remove the middle - oh also do this with cucumberbit cut the latter into 4ins ish lengths first.)

Can we all come and help you see it off?  LOL


----------



## grainger (Feb 25, 2017)

Camembert in the oven, celery, carrots and a tiny bit of crusty yummy bread (can't help myself) all ready!

I shall enjoy a bite or two for each of you  

Had sausages yesterday so figured I can't really have them again!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 25, 2017)

Enjoy, sounds delicious


----------



## Dave W (Feb 25, 2017)

This thread is wicked!! Just forced myself to scoff several celery sticks with peanut butter and then (please don't tell) a square of galaxy choc.
I'm blaming you Grainger


----------



## grainger (Feb 25, 2017)

Dave W said:


> This thread is wicked!! Just forced myself to scoff several celery sticks with peanut butter and then (please don't tell) a square of galaxy choc.
> I'm blaming you Grainger



I'll take the blame  it was lush... ooh galaxy chocolate is seriously good... now I'm craving I blame you lol


----------



## john pardo (Feb 26, 2017)

I would do carrot sticks


----------

